
AOL, ASK Jeeves, Yahoo: How We Managed in the Pre-Google Years - sf_gimo
http://media.bemyapp.com/land-google/?utm_source=bemyapp&utm_medium=reddit&utm_content=&utm_campaign=media
======
thedaemon
Dogpile, alta vista, hmmm many more. I remember the days of having to search
multiple search sites. Most of them actually being directories instead of
search engines. I remember when Google wasn't good enough and I used other
sites. I also remember when it was the clear winner, ever since then I've
mainly used it. Congrats Google, you have won the internet.

